
Google's Chrome Web Store under fire for shoddy service and cryptic policies - Dotnaught
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/10/25/chrome_web_store_issues/
======
HugoHobling
I'll probably get downvoted into oblivion here as I'll attempt to defend
Google, but they have recently added a bug bounty program for extensions that
violate user privacy:

[https://security.googleblog.com/2019/08/expanding-bug-
bounti...](https://security.googleblog.com/2019/08/expanding-bug-bounties-on-
google-play.html)

I recently received a nice bounty for reporting a VPN extension, with nasty
privacy violation, using this program. I understand that El Reg will get their
clickbait here, but the situation isn't nearly as bad as described.

